# the Hun



## hellize (Oct 24, 2019)

The magical deer





(based on the legend of origin of the huns)



Long ago, in the far east, there was a beautiful country. It was surrounded by high mountains on the north, bordered by the glittering blue sea to the south. Two great rivers hailed from the mountains, searching for a path to the sea, running between gentle hills and beautiful foothills. Those who lived in the land were not only brave warriors and talented hunters, but were distinguished by their diligence, knowledge and wisdom. They lived happily and peacefully under the reign of their renowned king, Nimrod.

King Nimrod had two sons. One was called Hunor and the other Magor. They were good horsemen, brave hunters, just like their father. At the head of their hand picked warriors, they were sometimes out, hunting for days, roaming the wilderness.

One such time, when they were on the hunt, each one with a hundred or so of its trusted men, mounted on splendid horses, a magnificent deer leaped out from the forest. Its fur glittered silvery-white as if it were from a pure moonbeam, and thousands of stars were sparkling on the tip of his antlers.

Headed by their men, Hunor and Magor chased the wonderful beast. Down the hills, into deep valleys, through grassy fields and cold streams, from morning to night. As the sun went down and horse and man was tired of the hunt, the miracle stag vanished from the face of the earth as if it were never there. The brothers in arms camped for the night, but barely sat in the saddle the next morning, the wonderful animal was in from of them once again, as if waiting for them, waiting for the chase to start anew.
They passed hills, valleys, fields, streams, ridges, always heading west, from dusk till dawn. In the evening, the white deer disappeared again and the hunters set up camp. In the morning they decided to head back home, but when they got into the saddle, the deer reappeared from thin air, and lured them further away from Nimrod's country.

For days the chase continued and the magnificent white deer led them westward, through the mountains, through the valleys, chasing the setting sun.
At the seventh day, they arrived at a land bordered by great mountains with thick forests, full of game on one side, dangerous swamps with glittering lakes and rattling streams teeming with fish on the other, silky meadows with grass as tall as a child and the endless sea at the third and fourth.

At dawn the white deer jumped into a small pond of sapphire blue water and disappeared forever.

The tired hunters set up camp on the edge of the woods and soon fell asleep. In the middle of the night, Hunor and Magor woke up to an otherworldly beautiful song. The sounds were coming from the lake, so they followed the seductive chant through this magical night strewed with stardust and moolight, till they reached the pond, where they found such a wondrous sight that it took their breath in an instant.
Exactly where the deer disappeared into the lake, two hundred fairy girls sang their enchanted song, dancing to its ancient rhythm, dressed only in the silvery light of the moon, a pair of fairy princess's were leading the way.

Hunor and Magor immediately fell in love with the fairy princess's
They married them at the spot, as did their two hundred men with the two hundred fairy girls and they settled in their newly found home.

The descendants of Hunor and his followers became the Huns, and the descendants of Magor and his hundred men became the Magyars.


----------



## Caleb Cox (Oct 24, 2019)

Gorgeous knife and sheath as well!


----------



## hellize (Oct 24, 2019)

Caleb Cox said:


> Gorgeous knife and sheath as well!


Thank you!  Glad you like it


----------



## inferno (Oct 24, 2019)

looking cool. looks almost like a kukri.


----------



## hellize (Oct 24, 2019)

inferno said:


> looking cool. looks almost like a kukri.


Thanks! 
Yes, they do have similarities.


----------

